# NJ Subs needed



## Elite Services

If you are a plow truck owner/operator, a backhoe owner/operator, a salt truck owner/operator or a laborer looking for work in Momouth, Middlesex or Union Counties please PM me for details.


----------



## MnM

what kind of salting services would you need done in monmouth county only and how much you paying??


----------



## blk90s13

i am still looking for work if it ever snow here


----------



## MnM

blk90s13;356182 said:


> i am still looking for work if it ever snow here


I offered you work and you never got back to me. Do you just go around asking everyone and never come thru?? You told me a while ago that you or your friend would be interested in a shrewsbury job I had. oh well you dont sound too reliable anyway


----------



## blk90s13

MnM;359095 said:


> I offered you work and you never got back to me. Do you just go around asking everyone and never come thru?? You told me a while ago that you or your friend would be interested in a shrewsbury job I had. oh well you dont sound too reliable anyway


haha where is the snow ? reliable ? i never said me and my freind i said i will give my freind your phone number and i did he didnt call you thats his business not mine

here is my quote



blk90s13;333967 said:


> i will give your number to a freind of mine who is looking for work in monmouth


from this thread 
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=40746

i am already set with elite services since november so i am set for this year if we see any snow


----------



## blk90s13

i called you today and no answer again, like you told me i didnt get my self tied up with other work but you didnt call


----------



## Elite Services

We did not plow here, just salting. Be ready for Friday morning though.


----------



## blk90s13

anyone know this guy elite services ( joe ) ? i put in 23 hours of work the last storm in NJ 2/14 and now he is gone i cant get paid or get a hold of him anymore 


no reply to phone calls no calling back i left him more than 6 messages in the past 5 days 


unless i it takes alot longer to get paid when u a sub contractor


----------



## [email protected]

I know Joe. As far as I know, there is a 30 day policy with his subs. He is probably busy. I wouldn't worry about it. I would give him a shout at the beginning of the month to see what's up.


----------



## Elite Services

*?*

Exactly. Thanks Bryan. Moe, I told you i would call you when i got into the office Mon or Tues to get your hours. And yes there is a thirty day window. I will call you for your hours today.


----------



## blk90s13

there you go now its all clear all i was told is you will get paid that much i will call u when we get snow then i got a call go there plow this plow this i was done then thats all 



now i understand its a 30 window and i just have to wait


----------



## Xtra

If it's raining in Ocean County . . . . and you need help in Monmouth County (which seems to be happening lately), contact me!
(cell # 732-232-6243)

- at the bottom is what I have available.
wesport


----------



## blk90s13

Elite Services;374663 said:


> Exactly. Thanks Bryan. Moe, I told you i would call you when i got into the office Mon or Tues to get your hours. And yes there is a thirty day window. I will call you for your hours today.


I left you a message on your phone yesterday beacause i still didnt get that check and its well over the 30 day window ?

what would be the next step joe ? can you please give me a call when you have a couple minutes.


----------



## Elite Services

*sent*

Moe,

I sent you the form to fill out well over a week ago. If you do not have it by sat give me a call.


----------



## blk90s13

Elite Services;387498 said:


> Moe,
> 
> I sent you the form to fill out well over a week ago. If you do not have it by sat give me a call.


ok it came in today i will send it out tomorow thanks joe


----------

